# Dog Backpacks



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I have an Outward Hound backpack that I picked up at Marshalls cheap for Mia. She is only 23in and about 40lbs but the Medium has plenty of room for a bigger poodle! She carries my keys, wallet, poop bags, and a small water bowl when we hike. It isn't heavy for her but she helps me so I don't have to carry a giant bag!! And I can find her because it's blue!!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, CK. Great photo of you and your Mia.

This is one of the packs I have been looking at, and I appreciate hearing from someone who actually owns it.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

This is the one I used for Dixie when she was working. I liked the shaped of the packs a little better and the bungy-cord at the top.
I would have her carry much if anything (maybe just poop bags) until she is grown so you don't stress her joints. Also, make sure you balance it when she can carry more weight.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, Karma. Glad to have you back online.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I only have a small backpack for Riley currently. Its this one. Perfect for keys, fabric water bowl, leash, treats.

Wolf Packs - Saddle Bag Dog Pack

Lots of people recommend these packs!! Alot of hikers use them.

Wolf Packs - Gear for Working Dogs

When i get a "real" backpack for Riley i will get one of these. I Love Ruffwear!!

Ruff Wear Dog Packs


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, BP. I love these stores - they are like a dog version of REI.

Y'all might enjoy checking out the sale at Spiffy Dogs: $5 collars and $7.50 for matching leashes.

https://www.spiffydog.com/home.php


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I LOVE Ruff Wear's stuff!! It's just a bit out of my price range right now. I want one of their life jackets for Kodi!! I got the outward hound one because it was on sale at marshalls!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> I LOVE Ruff Wear's stuff!! It's just a bit out of my price range right now. I want one of their life jackets for Kodi!! I got the outward hound one because it was on sale at marshalls!


Oh man, I could have a field day at Ruff Wear if I had the money. I really want a cloudchaser rain jacket but just can't afford a $60 rain jacket, even for my service dog.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I got a Ruffwear lifejacket for Riley, and it great! He has a collar and leash too from there that is very nice. I want to do more hiking, snowshoeing, backpacking, etc. I dont have anyone to go with though, and Riley cant with his leg. Will just have to wait for the next dog.


----------



## Turtles (Jul 11, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> Oh man, I could have a field day at Ruff Wear if I had the money. I really want a cloudchaser rain jacket but just can't afford a $60 rain jacket, even for my service dog.


I have the cloudchaser for my poodle and it is awesome, but I didn't pay $60 for it, got it off a discount site that sells outdoor gear and clothes for 50% off, so was worth it for $30. Also have a collar and leash from there that I love. 

Just bought a pack for my dog and orginally bought a medium assuming it would fit and it was too big as Darwin was too skinny. Had to return for a small!! Was really surprised by that!!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

You don't happen to remember that website do you?


----------



## Turtles (Jul 11, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> You don't happen to remember that website do you?


Steepandcheap.com 

Okay so it's not a dog website, it's a human website! This is how it works, they put up an item for 30 minutes and then when the 30 minutes is up or they sell out a new item goes up. It is mostly clothing and outdoor gear for us humans but every once in awhile they put up ruffwear stuff. That is where i got my dogs collar, leash, etc...so unless you're around when it goes up, it's hard to get something in particular. I think you can have them send you an alert on your cellphone or email if you are looking for something in particular though! 

They also have their main website that doesn't have as good as deals but still has deals as well and there are no time limits, the items are always available. That one is:

backcountry.com. 

I searched for the cloudchaser today and they are selling it for 20.99 but only in XL. So unless you have a very very large poodle, i don't think it will fit but it's worth checking in every once in awhile because you never know! Hope that's not too confusing and makes sense?!!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

It does make sense and thank you! I will just check in every day until I see a size I think a Spoo could wear. I think I could tailor it if I get a medium and it is too big.


----------

